# Chickasawhatchee... This will be interesting



## stick_slinger (Aug 25, 2017)

Will be my first time actually hunting public land. Spot I normally hunt basically got narrowed down to 1 hunt location due to others getting permission to hunt there so I figured I'd try public land out during the week when hopefully not too many people are out there.

Anyways, I'm going tomorrow to scout Chickasawhatchee and hope to find something other than snakes. Seems to be creeks and ponds all over the place so I'll be interested to see how much of this place is underwater later in the year. 

Hear the hunting out here isn't too bad and at almost 20,000 acres I'm sure game is there for the taking. Just might have to walk a bit to get to it.

Any other Chickasaw hunters on here? If so, maybe we will see each other around.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 26, 2017)

Not only snakes but watch out for gators. And they got some world class cotton mouths on that place too. Finding a deer shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 26, 2017)

bam_bam said:


> Not only snakes but watch out for gators. And they got some world class cotton mouths on that place too. Finding a deer shouldn't be too hard.



I was doing some looking around online last night and I did see where a guy ran across a gator on a hunt. I was looking for both of them today, luckily for me I saw neither and hope to keep it that way. A lot of the areas that I could see hold water at some point were dried up and that place is fairly thick in a lot of places especially when it comes to undergrowth.. I did find 2 spots that seem to have moderate use so hopefully they produce a deer or 2 and maybe a pig.

Need to get out and find hopefully about 4 more spots just in case I roll up and somebody else has beaten me to a spot. I'm not trying to argue with anybody about a hunting spot this year, although if I'm already 20ft up in my climber and somebody walks in on me I may not be able to avoid it.


----------



## Judge (Aug 28, 2017)

It says your from Dooly County.  You tried Flint River WMA?  I have always seen lots of activity during bow season


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 28, 2017)

Judge said:


> It says your from Dooly County.  You tried Flint River WMA?  I have always seen lots of activity during bow season



I just haven't changed it yet, I do live in Leesburg which isn't too far so that may be another option. Although its little close to game day to get sufficient scouting done. Will definitely check it out though. 

Thank you.
CJ


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 28, 2017)

Every hole bigger than a #3 washtub will probably have a gator in it, and there are two types of rattlesnakes, some copperheads, and more cottonmouths than anywhere else in this world. Actually, if you look hard enough, you could find all 6 types of venomous snakes we have. Lot of deer, lot of hogs. I`ve always concentrated on hardwood flats off the creeks. There`s some good hunting in there.

Good luck.


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 28, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Every hole bigger than a #3 washtub will probably have a gator in it, and there are two types of rattlesnakes, some copperheads, and more cottonmouths than anywhere else in this world. Actually, if you look hard enough, you could find all 6 types of venomous snakes we have. Lot of deer, lot of hogs. I`ve always concentrated on hardwood flats off the creeks. There`s some good hunting in there.
> 
> Good luck.



I was actually going to PM you today as I was doing some searching and it seemed like you knew a pretty good bit about the place.. I LUCKILY did not run across any snakes and THANK GOD because I hate those jokers. I passed a creek and was gonna stop and get in there and scout but there was a truck parked and a guy was back in the woods so I kept driving. Although I did want to find a spot near water so I still found a Oak Bottom near this Creek that I think deer will be in for sure when Oaks start dropping. Although very close to it there is a dried up creek bottom that will certainly hold some water when we get some rain so hopefully I get use out of it earlier. 

The undergrowth in a lot of areas is super thick and I didn't have my snake chaps (they are about 45 min away) with me so I only walked in spots where it seems to thin out a bit which lead to me finding some Oaks that with game trails nearby.


----------



## sharpsticker (Aug 31, 2017)

I was there this past weekend. Surprised at the lack of water. A little stream in the main creek, with some wet pockets here and there. It's not just the moccasins but the timber rattlers you better watch for.


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 31, 2017)

sharpsticker said:


> I was there this past weekend. Surprised at the lack of water. A little stream in the main creek, with some wet pockets here and there. It's not just the moccasins but the timber rattlers you better watch for.



Yeah there isn't much water at all. The creek in the back is more or less a little water hole. The rest of it is a "mud stream", I did run into a cotton mouth in a palmetto thicket and stepped over a snake on the way out. Got caught about 3/4 of mile back in a DOWNPOUR.

3 gators in the creek and jumped about 10 hogs off the road on a road on my way out.


----------



## diamondback (Sep 5, 2017)

Make sure you check the dates for the hunts. It is not open then whole season for deer. Most gun hunts are quota or adult child. Archery and pw are open and the last week or 2 for archery are open. Saw one guy last year posting pics on fb of a deer he killed when it wasn't open. Probably did not end well for him.


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 5, 2017)

diamondback said:


> Make sure you check the dates for the hunts. It is not open then whole season for deer. Most gun hunts are quota or adult child. Archery and pw are open and the last week or 2 for archery are open. Saw one guy last year posting pics on fb of a deer he killed when it wasn't open. Probably did not end well for him.



Haha yeah I got the dates somewheres. It only runs through about the 2nd week or so into October for Archery. Hopefully I can put some horns down before then. Was a little short for time on scouting so if I can put down a hog and 2 doe in that time period I'll be pretty dang happy.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 5, 2017)

bam_bam said:


> Not only snakes but watch out for gators. And they got some world class cotton mouths on that place too. Finding a deer shouldn't be too hard.



Been there one time.

BUGS.. BIG TIME.. 100*f at least and while the fellers'
kept hunting me and one of my friends 13 y/o son
found a few fish kills. Racked up on small catfish
with a quick rig dip net, seen the only wild otter pair I have ever seen.

Snakes and gators were everywhere.

From here, it's a LONG drive.

If I ever go back (prolly not) it will be dead of winter.

Not a fun trip.

Hope you do better than I did.


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 6, 2017)

Big7 said:


> Been there one time.
> 
> BUGS.. BIG TIME.. 100*f at least and while the fellers'
> kept hunting me and one of my friends 13 y/o son
> ...



There are quite a bit of bugs (biggest Spiders I've ever seen) out there and if you're near the creek you can about guarantee you will run across a snake... Saw about 10 hogs on my way out last time. Found a few spots that will have plenty of oaks dropping and deer and hog should definitely show up.

A place you definitely need to be cautious at during those 5 AM walk ins when its pitch black outside. 

I was a little short on scouting time but I don't think I will have a problem getting on a deer or 2 this year.


----------



## diamondback (Sep 6, 2017)

Be on the look out for crab apples and persimmons. They will be on them until the acorns start falling. Then look out for the oaks with the big acorns. Swamp oak or swamp chestnut I believe ,but nick knows for sure. Acorns are about 3 times the size of white oaks and the bark looks like a white oak. Sometimes they start falling at the end of archery and if you find them ,they are magnets . I usually hear the acorns falling and then find the tree.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2017)

Yea, DB, those are swamp chestnut oaks. They`re a member of the white oak family and deer love em better`n candy. 

You gentlemen hunting in there this year, be careful, and good luck.


----------



## stick_slinger (Sep 7, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, DB, those are swamp chestnut oaks. They`re a member of the white oak family and deer love em better`n candy.
> 
> You gentlemen hunting in there this year, be careful, and good luck.




We will see how much this rain from Irma fills it up out there. 

Nic I saw about 10 hogs leaving that spot you were telling me about on the way out in the middle of the road. Tons of sign back in there. Tracks from everything back in there. Found a cottonmouth back in there too lol.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 11, 2017)

Are the white oaks falling yet?


----------



## gma1320 (Oct 25, 2017)

How messy are the roads around that place


----------



## Blackston (Sep 4, 2018)

I got picked this year      Tell me what ya know


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Sep 30, 2018)

yea I will be there for the 1st hunt swamps hav dried up some plenty of skitters dnr has put a lot of rocks down on some roads going to try an do some scouting in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Hornbill (Oct 13, 2018)

I got picked for the early Dec. hunt. I’ve never been down there, and I’m a pretty new hunter (just been doing it a couple seasons). I’m looking forward to getting down there and checking it out.

Hopefully the hurricane didn’t tear it all up too much.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 15, 2018)

Hornbill said:


> I got picked for the early Dec. hunt. I’ve never been down there, and I’m a pretty new hunter (just been doing it a couple seasons). I’m looking forward to getting down there and checking it out.
> 
> Hopefully the hurricane didn’t tear it all up too much.



My 2 sons went down over the weekend for the PW hunt and it was pretty rough especially in the oak bottoms. Lots of blown down oaks which made for hard walking and visibility.


----------



## jdmoore308 (Oct 15, 2018)

Has anyone heard how bad the campground and the pine savannas are tore up and have they got the roads cleaned out yet. Me and my sons got picked on the first hunt and I'm beginning to get worried hate to drive 6 1/2 hours to hunt a big toothpick pile.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 15, 2018)

jdmoore308 said:


> Has anyone heard how bad the campground and the pine savannas are tore up and have they got the roads cleaned out yet. Me and my sons got picked on the first hunt and I'm beginning to get worried hate to drive 6 1/2 hours to hunt a big toothpick pile.


The campground on the west side was fine and the pines came through alot better than the oaks. Not all of the roads were open, but I imagine they should be open in another week or two.


----------



## jdmoore308 (Oct 15, 2018)

It's good to hear that there is not much damage. Talked to the area manager today, he said they are working the roads and the primitive  hunt is going well. And they're killing  some big deer, my only hope is the hurricane blew the mosquito population  and begger lice away. I look forward to seeing all the regulars down there and hope everyone has great success this year.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 16, 2018)

jdmoore308 said:


> It's good to hear that there is not much damage. Talked to the area manager today, he said they are working the roads and the primitive  hunt is going well. And they're killing  some big deer, my only hope is the hurricane blew the mosquito population  and begger lice away. I look forward to seeing all the regulars down there and hope everyone has great success this year.



Plenty of water which was still rising on Sunday so you better bring the bug spray or Thermacell.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 16, 2018)

Snakes/gators..Yep.....Was hunting a oak flat that bordered a creek and
was watching a little duck swimming around in the water... a few minutes past and i hear a big splash...Then the duck was gone !!!!! 5 mins later i saw the biggest snake i ever saw swimming up stream in the same area !!!!...As i walked back to the truck, i saw a gator slide going into the creek !!!!    Stay out of the water at Chicasaw !!!!


----------



## oldguy (Oct 16, 2018)

Just came back from a short drive on Chickasawhatchee WMA. One word - sickening. Road clear from Mud Creek Road around to the big power line (sawtooths planted in the 70s flattened). Road toward Flat Hole blocked at second drain. Hardwood drains hit HARD! Pines on the high ground snapped off, blown over, and bent by the force of the wind. DO NOT PLAN ON WALKING FAR IN A STRAIGHT LINE. The land will heal itself but it will take time. I'm sure DNR is working hard to get the place back up and running, but don't expect miracles. Place looks like a war zone. And just so you know the drains that were dry before the storm are now full of water. FYI east side of Elmodel WMA woodlands another devastated war zone. Did see some fresh rubs in a sapling pine stand while driving through CWMA . Encouraging.


----------



## swampstalker (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks for the update. I was sure that it would be ugly out there.


----------



## jdmoore308 (Oct 25, 2018)

Does anyone have a update on how the cleanup on the roads is going and has the water in the bottoms going down any yet?


----------



## Blackston (Oct 25, 2018)

I spent last Friday on chickasawhatchee it was only my 2nd time on the place some places are rougher than others but the roads are pretty clear for the most part , good bit of a water last week     Saw two guys at skinning rack with s nice 8 and a 5 pt I was able to round up a pig ?. Storm didn't blow away all the critters!!!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 26, 2018)

That's good to hear. I will be up for the 1st quota hunt. I spent a Saturday up there a couple weekends ago scouting. Will be back at least once or twice before the hunt to narrow down a couple spots. How are the acorns looking?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 1, 2018)

I will be there on the 1st hunt also going to check out my spots tomorrow


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 3, 2018)

Looks like most of my go-to spots got hammered. I don’t know that the swamps will ever be the same in my lifetime. I’m here now scouting and everywhere I’ve been is wrecked. Not giving up but it is pretty depressing.


----------



## Buckfever (Nov 3, 2018)

Stick with it southGAlefty you'll find something. Good luck!


----------



## jdmoore308 (Nov 5, 2018)

Just wondering how many of you guys got picked for the first hunt without using a rejection point and another thing any of you guys coming on the first hunt bring plenty of thermacell mosquitoes are the worst I have ever seen them


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 5, 2018)

it sure is different over there now got to do a lot of zig zagging  to get any where but will be there hoping for the best


----------



## leftystar (Nov 5, 2018)

We are going for the DEC hunt. We have a large group from my town going I think this week or whenever the nov hunt is. I'll report back what they tell me.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 5, 2018)

jdmoore308 said:


> Just wondering how many of you guys got picked for the first hunt without using a rejection point and another thing any of you guys coming on the first hunt bring plenty of thermacell mosquitoes are the worst I have ever seen them



We got picked without any rejection points. Historically you're about 50/50 odds applying for the first hunt and a little better than that for the December hunt. I've been hunting there for probably the last 20 years between going on the adult child hunts and now the quotas. I know that since 2011 we've only missed it once.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 5, 2018)

I'm curious too see what happens with the swamps. I don't know much about logging or timber but I'd think there's enough oak timber on the ground to make a mint out there if they could get a salvage crew in there.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Nov 5, 2018)

Looks like rain all week too. I bet the roads are going to be terrible. We have been waiting on this hunt for a two years. It took 1 rejection for us. Last year we were not picked. I had a few buddies that applied solo with 1 point and still not selected. I guess I will see it first hand come Wednesday... thanks for the update


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 6, 2018)

The roads were already getting a little tough in places Saturday after that rain we got Friday.


----------



## oldguy (Nov 7, 2018)

Swampstalker, is that Flat Hole Bridge in your avatar?
Went there yesterday for a look see. Been putting it off afraid of what I'd find. It was just as bad as I feared. Standing on the bridge looking downstream, the left hand bank that was all that beautiful hammock country - every huge chestnut oak, every big water oak and those giant old spruce pines, all leveled. Only thing standing is a hand-full of of virtually limbless small trees. The place is an impenetrable downfall jungle.
When the poison ivy, trumpet vine and muscadine vines take over and cover it all up 'bout the only thing that'll be able to get through will be a snake!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2018)

oldguy said:


> Swampstalker, is that Flat Hole Bridge in your avatar?
> Went there yesterday for a look see. Been putting it off afraid of what I'd find. It was just as bad as I feared. Standing on the bridge looking downstream, the left hand bank that was all that beautiful hammock country - every huge chestnut oak, every big water oak and those giant old spruce pines, all leveled. Only thing standing is a hand-full of of virtually limbless small trees. The place is an impenetrable downfall jungle.
> When the poison ivy, trumpet vine and muscadine vines take over and cover it all up 'bout the only thing that'll be able to get through will be a snake!




Aww, man, say it ain`t so.....


----------



## oldguy (Nov 7, 2018)

Wish I could Nic. Wish I could. You ought to ride out there when you get a chance - but I warn you it will break your heart...


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2018)

oldguy said:


> Wish I could Nic. Wish I could. You ought to ride out there when you get a chance - but I warn you it will break your heart...




I`ve hunted that exact area off and on since 1972. It was one of the places I loved to hunt, and also just to go "recharge my batteries". I even recommended the area to a select few members here on the Campfire to kill a deer, over the years. I`m just not that greedy, and that oak - swamp palmetto flat was too good not to share if a man`s heart was in the right place. 

I`m torn between going to see and shedding tears over a part of God`s Country I won`t ever see again, and staying away and remembering how it was.

I know you understand what I`m trying to say.


----------



## oldguy (Nov 7, 2018)

Absolutely! I worked there around that same time when St. Joe owned the place. Lots and lots of memories. And just to think this time last year I was worried about 'em logging the place.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Nov 7, 2018)

We are here locked down in the camper been raining since dark. It looks like a bomb went off. Don’t even know how we are even going to hunt this place. I have climbed over tree over tree. If you shoot something you will need it air lifted out or carry it. The cart will do you no good. Found a few tracks but that was it. I had  no idea the damage.... all this timber ...gone


----------



## Bullhound (Nov 8, 2018)

Man...this is depressing to hear.  We have a big group that goes up for the Dec sign in hunt almost every year.  We missed last year and were excited that we all got selected this year.  One of my very favorite places to hunt.  One thing the storm can't take from us is the spirit of fellowship.  If nothing else, we'll have some good stories told around the camp fire and good food.  Thanks for the updates.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 8, 2018)

It really is bad. The sad thing is I don’t know that anything can even be done about it. The swamps are largely impenetrable.


----------



## oldguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Anybody having any luck out there?


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 9, 2018)

As of this morning there’d only been 14 deer killed the whole hunt. I heard 1 shot this afternoon. I did manage to kill a doe yesterday morning so I guess I’m one of the lucky ones!


----------



## oldguy (Nov 10, 2018)

Well, congrats on your doe and I guess 14 folks went home happy!
Thanks for the up date


----------



## RONALDPAUL324 (Nov 11, 2018)

Around 40 killed by the end.  It does look bad and swamps are mostly a no go but some places aren’t as bad as others.  I got 2 does and my cousin got a nice 6 point.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 12, 2018)

got  lucky an got a hog bout 100 lbs  an shot 1 coyote but it was a tough hunt found a spot in the swamp that was still open  to a point


----------

